

MapReduce Online (and some gimmes) - jhammerb
http://databeta.wordpress.com/2009/10/18/mapreduce-online/

======
adatta02
link to the paper (PDF) -
[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2009/EECS-2009-13...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2009/EECS-2009-136.pdf)

